# Sooo Mad!



## pinksugar (Feb 22, 2007)

Alright, I have tried soo hard not to post this because it's just so stupid, but I can't help myself.

I am feeling really angry, over something completely trivial. How do i make that feeling go away?

The other day, the BF and I were in my room and my mum came in. While we were chatting, I noticed that the bf was playing with a tube of really really expensive handcream that you can only buy in thailand. I just came back and have kept the tube in reaally perfect condition because I know it has to last a long long time - you can't buy it online.

Well, it's a metal tube, and now, it's completely bent and ****ed over. I was so angry, I fully ranted at him and everything. Then he got really upset that I snapped in front of my mum and had a sulk and basically we had a huuge fight - as in, he told me not to touch him, since he was so mad at me.

I realised almost as soon as I'd had my little rant that it was only handcream, not the end of the world, and appologised.

We sorted the fight out and that's all cool. The thing is, I don't even want to look at the cream because it makes me so ****ING MAD thinking about it. I don't know what to do, I'm still angry. It's so juvenile, but WTF! it's so DISRESPECTFUL. And I know he didn't know it was expensive and stuff but still.

Phew, sorry to ramble on. Anyway, I'm one of those people who gets really mad and says hurtful things then feels bad later. The only thing is inside, I'm still stewing. I thought I was over it but I'm not. What's the solution?

:kopfkratz:


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 22, 2007)

Well...I tend to overreact to stupid little sh*t, and afterwards I usually feel like an ass - although I never admit that lol. Were you ever planning on using this cream? Because if so, the tube was going to get bent someday anyway. It's not like he squeezed half the cream out, right? As long as he didn't ruin any of the actual product, I would forget about it.


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2007)

haha this reminds me of a few years ago i "worship" my cd collection i was really into the rave secne and into the music and some of the cd's are rare and hard to find i had thousands $$ invested.. i would spaze if someone touch them (dont like scratches) hehe.. then one night some guy came to visit me and my bf and this guy had stolen a couple of them in the past so i took them into my car thinking they would be safe.. um that night someone broke into my car and stole all of my cd's and i had a system in my car that i also worship and they stole everything except the speaker in the trunk.. i think they were on foot and the box was to heavy for them or they would of got that to.. every since i dont worship or obsess over material things i think it truely was a lesson for me to not "worship" things that are material and can be replaced.. i did replace alot of the cd's and got a new system but i wasnt anal about them anymore..


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I can really understand how you are feeling. It's frustrating when you work to keep things a certain way and then someone ruins it! My son gets into things ALL the time! I just got the new Lush catalog and he tore it to shreds! Of course I can't get mad at him - he is only 10 months old - but it's like AHHH!!!

Even though he didn't know it was an expensive thing, he shouldn't have left it in that condition IMHO.

I hope that everything settles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And you are right, it's just hand cream! No use crying over...spilled hand cream hehe.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 22, 2007)

Put the cream in a bag, then into the closet. Out of sight, out of mind.

In a few weeks, when it is REALLY over, then use the cream.

If it is still an issure, take it to a battered women's shelter and give it to someone that is absolutely dirt poor. It will do your heart wonders.


----------



## alice_alice (Feb 22, 2007)

hhmmm i snap very easily too. it seems to me tho that there's something more to that. why would you get mad over something so unimportant. god knows i love my creams too but still... maybe you have some unresolved issues with you bf that you dont realize but subconsiosly(sp?) it bothers you..i dont know. i hope you work things out. good luck


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, great advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Def. gonna use this advice in the future


----------



## lynnda (Feb 22, 2007)

What a great thought!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Feb 22, 2007)

I understand what you mean. I had an ex-bf do something similar with my makeup. None of it was rare or hard to come by, but at the time, I was in my teens and every penny I scraped together went to buy my makeup, so it was precious to me. Well, one day when I was getting ready, he took a Clinique palette and used his pocket knife to carve stupid messages into each of the eyeshadows. By the time I had realized what he did, he had already carved out huge chunks of my eyeshadow! I was livid. Another time, I had gotten a train-case with a ton of makeup palettes in it already as a present and he thought it would be fun to gouge his fingers into all the different products so he could a) mix them together and B) wipe it all over me. That led to another huge fight too. However, like Han said, as long as none of the product was wasted, I would try to stop stewing. But definitely keep him away from stuff like that in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 22, 2007)

lol... thanks for all your responses girls.. I know it's only a small issue. I guess the reason I'm stll mad is because I had to appologise, even though the item is still ruined! very juvenile of me. I feel so much better now. What i thought I'd do is squeeze it all out into a little pot, which would be much more convenient anyway. You always have to worry about metal tins getting cracks in them.

He's not normally destructive, he just didn't realise. (Lol, perfect mistake, that makes him sound exactly like your son. He's got a few years on your baby though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yoursevermore - I would have made him buy me a new one if he'd done something like that - and then ditched him so fast he wouldn't have felt it coming. It's not about the object, it's about respect for other people's posessions.

Honestly men are babies. In the meantime, into a drawer it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

This is the conclusion that I had to come to the hard way-if you want it, put it up out of the reach of anyone!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 24, 2007)

I tend to fly off the handle a little bit about small things, and when I do I feel stupid afterwards.

One thing that drives me nuts is my hubby's need to always move stuff around, and rearrange things. He actually misplaced my makeup bag that had my stuff in it. Well, it ended up disappearing for a couple of years, but I forgot about it because most of it had been replaced. It was definitely something that I haven't let him live down. We found it a year ago before taking a trip to Branson (we won in a drawing), and the makeup was rancid. I had to toss everything, but I didn't give it a second thought.

You should have drug his retarded ass to the store! If I were you, I would have made him replace each and every one of those pieces - no questions asked!

That's just straight up wrong!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad to hear you're feeling better - putting the cream into another pot was a good idea!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh honey don't worry. I think a lot of us get pissy over trivial things like that. It's perfectly fine for you to have had your rant. It doesn't matter how big or small the problem is. It upset you and you had your rant to let him know. Better you had said something than to let it stew and for it to turn into something even bigger.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 24, 2007)

sometimes it happens to me too, i can talk lol. i'm always getting mad at people for those things. i barely tolerate people in my room. i don't like these persons coming in my room, and touching everything while they're talking, just absent mindedly. but as long as they do it carefully, i'm ok.


----------



## chocobon (Feb 24, 2007)

I totally understand,something like that can make me furious too,but u'll get over it !!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 25, 2007)

Honey, you are not alone! I get pissed off over the stupidest things as well and though I know it is petty, I can't help the way I feel. I guess you just have to not look at the cream for a while! I hope your bf is not mad at you anymore and i hope you explained to him what happened.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2007)

haha, yes.. he's not angry any more. What I really hated about my ex's is that they wouldn't ever be the ones to cave, they'd always be soo stubborn and never be the ones to say "ok, I'm still angry, but I don't want to fight anymore" but Aaron does.

Like we had another talk about it last night once we got into bed(lol, 'a talk') and fully didn't talk to each other for like an hour, and so I couldn't sleep and felt upset and came on MUT. And then I felt sad because I didn't know how to get back into bed in case he would turn over and not touch me.

But then when I did he grabbed me and we snuggled. He's a good boyfriend when he's not denting metal tubes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont really have to worry bout that. The only thing my bf did was that he stuck his finger into my jar of lotion and made a big indention in it. I was annoyed at first but he was cute when I asked him if he did it so I wasnt able to stay mad at him.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread is funny.

But true - I get possesive over anything mine. Just this thing my mom kept repeating over and over when I was a kid, "don't let no one touch any of your things".


----------



## YoursEvermore (Feb 25, 2007)

I should have, but I just yelled at him and didn't talk to him for a week or so. Then I went and cried to my mom about the whole thing and she bought me new stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Needless to say, I've learned from my mistakes and now have an SO that respects my makeup (even if he doesn't understand it) and will buy me stuff and surprise me with it. He bought me a Clinique Buttershine the other day, just because I had been looking at it and said that I liked it, but I said that I could wait to actually buy it. The next day, voila!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He's a keeper!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Mar 5, 2007)

haha excelent response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

